
Slaughterbots - Stuart Russell and Autonomous Weapons [video] - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CO6M2HsoIA&t=1s
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=slaughterbots&sort=byDate&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=slaughterbots&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

